# My potential BT build



## chaldowhiteboy (Jun 14, 2010)

I want to build a reliable BT daily driver and I've got a few questions.

1) I've seen 1.8t's doing 500whp. Would these cars be able to be DD'd?

2) If not, I am looking to doing 300+whp even if that means getting close to the 400 range. What turbos or turbo setup have you guys seen to be the most reliable as far as drive-ability?


----------



## Doooglasss (Aug 28, 2009)

Depends on your definition of daily drivable and how you drive.

A turbo that's going to make 500whp on pump gas isn't going to have power until 5k-ish, probably a precsion 6262. Before that you're driving a car with roughly 150whp. In NY it's difficult to keep up with traffic with that little power, but then again the general population drives faster in NY. Sincerely it isn't that bad and I don't mind it, I'm just trying to prepare you for the power delivery- That 500 ft/lbs of torque kicks ya in the ass pretty hard!

My car made 410hp on pump gas, with a precision 5857. I don't have power until 4.5k. Here is a 4th gear pull so you can see what I'm talking about.










Check out this thread: http://www.audiforums.com/forum/audi-tt-7/***big-turbo-high-performance***-94165/

It has comparisons of when turbos get into boost and how much power they make.


----------



## chaldowhiteboy (Jun 14, 2010)

I drive a lot of freeway miles. As of next month, I will be driving from SD to LA and back at least once a week. So I would say a 4th gear pull sounds kinda late to me.. don't get me wrong, 410hp (or is that whp for you?) is a lot of power but I don't think I need that much, especially if I feel like I need to wait til 4th gear. 

I'm thinking that I like the expected spool time on the GT2871R -325-360whp - ~3400rpms. What do you think now for my situation?


----------



## Doooglasss (Aug 28, 2009)

That's just the gear we dyno'd in, I only told you so you would have reference to the speed on the X axis of the chart since it doesn't have RPMS like a conventional chart. You don't dyno in a lower gear due to the sample rate of the dyno and wheel spin. Think about how fast you can rev through first gear and how much slower you rev through 4th.

You have power by 4.5k in every gear in my car. Once you get yourself in the powerband (gear change above 5.5k) you stay in it.

Yep it was 410whp last year.


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

Since you have a 225, Id check into a frankenturbo f23. I know its not really a "big" turbo, but Its what Im planning on replacing the Ko4 with. It will allow me to keep my low end power and be good for a conservative daily with some scoot to it. Add e85 to the mix, and your dealing with a considerable amount of power over stock.


----------



## TM87 (Dec 30, 2008)

I will go either t3t4 .63 ar pr gt2871 w uni 630 software and all suportive modes.That will be my first stage.Im not really concern with the end number,but 300+ would be perfect


----------



## Blu--Pearl (Mar 31, 2008)

chaldowhiteboy ok 1st know what your power goal is, now if you looking for something in the 400 whp range I would personal go with a set of rods, I would also upgrade my exhaust valves in the head, replace all gaskets, get new water pump and oil pump, i really like and had no problems with the apr intank race fuel pump rated at 550hp, also replace fuel filter, get a 630cc injector and i would prob go with uni 630 files, change all senor for oil and water systems, get a oil catch can and get temp wrap for all hot components under the hood. Now for turbo I would go with pte or my new fav comp turbo. For you awhd guys that looken for fast spool and 350-400awhp i would go with comp new CTB-30R http://www.compturbo.com/spotlights/ctb

If you looken for 400+ awhp go with the CT2 this will net you spool around 4k and power will in the 430-450awhp range. http://www.compturbo.com/products/ct2 That my 2 cents.


----------



## chaldowhiteboy (Jun 14, 2010)

DougLoBue said:


> That's just the gear we dyno'd in, I only told you so you would have reference to the speed on the X axis of the chart since it doesn't have RPMS like a conventional chart. You don't dyno in a lower gear due to the sample rate of the dyno and wheel spin. Think about how fast you can rev through first gear and how much slower you rev through 4th.
> 
> You have power by 4.5k in every gear in my car. Once you get yourself in the powerband (gear change above 5.5k) you stay in it.
> 
> Yep it was 410whp last year.


Okay I see what you mean. I just got thrown off by the speed as to being "engine speed." But I understand now..



warranty225cpe said:


> Since you have a 225, Id check into a frankenturbo f23. I know its not really a "big" turbo, but Its what Im planning on replacing the Ko4 with. It will allow me to keep my low end power and be good for a conservative daily with some scoot to it. Add e85 to the mix, and your dealing with a considerable amount of power over stock.


I actually have the 180Quattro, not the 225. Plus, the f23 doesn't offer enough power for what I am looking for..
From their site: http://www.frankenturbo.com/new/F23.html












Blu--Pearl said:


> chaldowhiteboy ok 1st know what your power goal is, now if you looking for something in the 400 whp range I would personal go with a set of rods, I would also upgrade my exhaust valves in the head, replace all gaskets, get new water pump and oil pump, i really like and had no problems with the apr intank race fuel pump rated at 550hp, also replace fuel filter, get a 630cc injector and i would prob go with uni 630 files, change all senor for oil and water systems, get a oil catch can and get temp wrap for all hot components under the hood. Now for turbo I would go with pte or my new fav comp turbo. For you awhd guys that looken for fast spool and 350-400awhp i would go with comp new CTB-30R http://www.compturbo.com/spotlights/ctb
> 
> If you looken for 400+ awhp go with the CT2 this will net you spool around 4k and power will in the 430-450awhp range. http://www.compturbo.com/products/ct2 That my 2 cents.


My goal now would definitely be at the 350-400awhp range. Now why would you suggest a CTB-30R or CT2 over maybe a GT3071R doing 360-425WHP spooling at ~3800rpms? I guess I am trying to cut away as much spool time as I can being within my goal range also.


----------



## Blu--Pearl (Mar 31, 2008)

well seeing that your Quattro u will spool a lil later just becuz of the awd trying looking at a gti or jetta dyno vs a audi Quattro dyno with a the same turbo spool is always a lil later but not by much.
The CTB-30R or CT2 will give you better spool with big power. Both turbo use TRIPLEX CERAMIC ball bearings, Lightweight aluminum bearing housing. Now the ctb-30 will net you the same power as 3071 with spool start 3000rpm-3500rpm and the ct2 will net you power of 3076/35r with spool starting at 3500rpm-4000rpm and with the ceramic ball bearing and the billet wheel lets just say redline will be in your face sooner than you think. I have a pte billet wheel turbo and man my car picks up pretty fast, enough to take on a awd gtr. Next turbo will deff be a comp turbo. :thumbup:


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

chaldowhiteboy said:


> I want to build a reliable BT daily driver and I've got a few questions.
> 
> 1) I've seen 1.8t's doing 500whp. Would these cars be able to be DD'd?
> 
> 2) If not, I am looking to doing 300+whp even if that means getting close to the 400 range. What turbos or turbo setup have you guys seen to be the most reliable as far as drive-ability?


Reliable? BT? DD? Not gonna happen. You'll need to redefine those terms to be happy.

but good luck, regardless.

cheers.


----------



## Doooglasss (Aug 28, 2009)

Blu--Pearl said:


> pte billet wheel turbo and man my car picks up pretty fast, enough to take on a awd gtr


As in Nissan GTR ? The new one? Are you sure that they weren't parked? I have a Precsion billet/ceramic in my car and I would never even think about winning a race against a car that does 0-60 in 2.9 seconds with a fool proof automatic transmission. By the time you're in boost they are long gone.



TTC2k5 said:


> Reliable? BT? DD? Not gonna happen. You'll need to redefine those terms to be happy.
> 
> but good luck, regardless.
> 
> cheers.


Yep you're telling me. I'm still not sure a properly built BT 1.8T can survive being a DD. I'm going to try again to prove it this year.


----------



## ejg3855 (Sep 23, 2004)

You mentioned SD to LA, is the car registered in Cali? 

I know they have sniffer inspections so keep that in mind.

Cheap, Fast, Reliable, pick 2.


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

DougLoBue said:


> As in Nissan GTR ? The new one? Are you sure that they weren't parked? I have a Precsion billet/ceramic in my car and I would never even think about winning a race against a car that does 0-60 in 2.9 seconds with a fool proof automatic transmission. By the time you're in boost they are long gone.
> 
> 
> 
> Yep you're telling me. I'm still not sure a properly built BT 1.8T can survive being a DD. I'm going to try again to prove it this year.


LOL, and when your done, please try to reinvent the wheel. ;-)

GL.


----------



## SoloGLI (Jan 20, 2005)

DougLoBue said:


> Yep you're telling me. I'm still not sure a properly built BT 1.8T can survive being a DD. I'm going to try again to prove it this year.


Doug, I think you just had some seriously bad luck. I had two BT setups on my GLI over the course of 25k miles and about two and a half years. Never had a problem with it running properly, unless I screwed up and didn't tighten a clamp or something small which would cause a vacuum leak. Granted, I didn't get nearly as crazy with my build, but look at some other cars in the mk4 world... Sav is a great example. He has the one most customized 1.8t engines and he drove the car 13k miles in 4 months with zero issues from the engine. He's also built a few other cars that have put more thank 20k miles on their fully built setups and are running strong. So it's very possible to build a powerful BT setup for a daily driven 1.8t and not run into major problems.


----------



## Doooglasss (Aug 28, 2009)

SoloGLI said:


> Doug, I think you just had some seriously bad luck. I had two BT setups on my GLI over the course of 25k miles and about two and a half years. Never had a problem with it running properly, unless I screwed up and didn't tighten a clamp or something small which would cause a vacuum leak. Granted, I didn't get nearly as crazy with my build, but look at some other cars in the mk4 world... Sav is a great example. He has the one most customized 1.8t engines and he drove the car 13k miles in 4 months with zero issues from the engine. He's also built a few other cars that have put more thank 20k miles on their fully built setups and are running strong. So it's very possible to build a powerful BT setup for a daily driven 1.8t and not run into major problems.



Yep I've heard similar stories about other 1.8T's making decent power and being DD's. [email protected] says the same thing- I had the worst luck known to man with my BT setup. Lots of oil leaks on a freshly built bottom end, blew a hole between two cylinders in the head, snapped my trans. fork, bad tuning and ultimately dropped a valve through a piston. All in 5k miles. Bad luck, I'd say so.


----------



## Blu--Pearl (Mar 31, 2008)

> As in Nissan GTR ? The new one? Are you sure that they weren't parked? I have a Precsion billet/ceramic in my car and I would never even think about winning a race against a car that does 0-60 in 2.9 seconds with a fool proof automatic transmission. By the time you're in boost they are long gone.



well it wasnt from a dead stop :what: more around 70-135 im sure anymore past that and the gtr will win. :thumbup: Yes i know they are fast but also heavy. :thumbup:


----------



## chaldowhiteboy (Jun 14, 2010)

SoloGLI said:


> Doug, I think you just had some seriously bad luck. I had two BT setups on my GLI over the course of 25k miles and about two and a half years. Never had a problem with it running properly, unless I screwed up and didn't tighten a clamp or something small which would cause a vacuum leak. Granted, I didn't get nearly as crazy with my build, but look at some other cars in the mk4 world... Sav is a great example. He has the one most customized 1.8t engines and he drove the car 13k miles in 4 months with zero issues from the engine. He's also built a few other cars that have put more thank 20k miles on their fully built setups and are running strong. So it's very possible to build a powerful BT setup for a daily driven 1.8t and not run into major problems.


What kind of setup did your friend Sav have?


----------



## SoloGLI (Jan 20, 2005)

chaldowhiteboy said:


> What kind of setup did your friend Sav have?


Search the the mk4 or 3/2/g forums for the SN "Savvv" and you'll see his car. This guy finds ways to make the most power out of the turbos he uses. One of the 20th's he built, used a 2871r, and he was putting down 350whp on pump gas. When Sav was running the the 2871r on his GLI, he put down around 400whp. Now he's running a HTA 3076r (it's a Garrent DBB turbo with a billet compressor wheel) and putting down 550whp I believe.


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

SoloGLI said:


> Search the the mk4 or 3/2/g forums for the SN "Savvv" and you'll see his car. This guy finds ways to make the most power out of the turbos he uses. One of the 20th's he built, used a 2871r, and he was putting down 350whp on pump gas. When Sav was running the the 2871r on his GLI, he put down around 400whp. Now he's running a HTA 3076r (it's a Garrent DBB turbo with a billet compressor wheel) and putting down 550whp I believe.


My car has yet to be dyno'd, but vic's 20th (shotofgmplease) got all the same hardware, software and fueling and with meth put down 550whp. I haven't finalized my meth setup yet so right now on pump it's in the 425-450whp range at say 27psi? I'm guessing based off a fellow GLI owner who's down 60 rolls with me.


----------



## chaldowhiteboy (Jun 14, 2010)

Savvv said:


> My car has yet to be dyno'd, but vic's 20th (shotofgmplease) got all the same hardware, software and fueling and with meth put down 550whp. I haven't finalized my meth setup yet so right now on pump it's in the 425-450whp range at say 27psi? I'm guessing based off a fellow GLI owner who's down 60 rolls with me.


Wow, thanks Michael! I seriously have never seen the cleanest engine bay like your car has. I've been checking out your DIY's on your website in the last week.. like seriously, can you build my car for me? :laugh:

Do you at least have a list of mods? How are you able to drive your car so much?


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

chaldowhiteboy said:


> Wow, thanks Michael! I seriously have never seen the cleanest engine bay like your car has. I've been checking out your DIY's on your website in the last week.. like seriously, can you build my car for me? :laugh:
> 
> Do you at least have a list of mods? How are you able to drive your car so much?


Haha I'd love to. So long as you have the green 

Pm me your email and I'll forward you a mods list. Too long to be throwing around on the forums. :laugh: and I haven't driven it much this year bc it broke but last year I was lucky to drive it so much bc I took care in how everything was built. I had a couple hampering incidents that I learned from but they didn't put the car outa business for long at all.


----------



## SoloGLI (Jan 20, 2005)

LOL Sav... how did you end up finding this thread?


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

SoloGLI said:


> LOL Sav... how did you end up finding this thread?


Every once and a while when I'm bored I search my name haha.


----------



## SoloGLI (Jan 20, 2005)

Savvv said:


> Every once and a while when I'm bored I search my name haha.


Hahahahaha you crack me up.


----------

